# Ranitomeya morphs



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Just curious is there a reasonably definitive guide to known morphs of the different Ranitomeya?

if I need to be more specific, I know there are several color/pattern variations on Lamasi for example, I've seen different variations on several others as well.

I'm curious where I might go to find specifics for Reticulata, Ventrimaculata etc.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Understory Enterprises Inc. - Homepage understory says it all. If you want some of the rarer one they got it. They also have a morph guide.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

dendrobates.org


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like dendrobase.de

Just have google translate it.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Petersi said:


> Understory Enterprises Inc. - Homepage understory says it all. If you want some of the rarer one they got it.  They also have a morph guide.



I'm familiar with Understory, not only were they were my resource for Ranitomeya info before I purchased several pairs this year, they were the reason I did what at the time I thought was a really stupid move in buying several pairs. Now I'm extremely glad I got them. Much as I like Tincs, thumbs are pretty endearing creatures.

I never managed to find a specific morph guide at Understory unless I just flat out missed it. Only thing I ever saw was under dart frogs where they had pics and descriptions of "type" on each species, but not listings of various/multiple morphs. 

for example Understory shows a red morph of Ventrimaculata, and I've seen at least three different color/pattern variations of Ventrimaculata.


----------

